# First Attempt 27ltr



## MrHidley (31 Jul 2014)

Started this tank in late January. It's my first aquascape. It's also my first foray into planted tanks. Started off low tech, went high tech for 4 months, after the extinguisher ran out, I just decided to move to liquid co2, which seems to have kept the carpet alive, even if it's not quite as bright as it used to be. I initially tried to grow some Alternathera mini in the back left corner, but it just melted away and died, so I pulled it out and only replaced it earlier this week with some Micranthemum Umbrosum, so we'll see how that goes.

Substrate -
3ltr - ADA Aquasoil Amazonia

Hardscape -
2kg Dragonstone from aqua-essentials.

Lighting -
Boyu canopy with 3x8w t5's although I only run two of the bulbs as 24w seems like overkill for this tank.

Flora -
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Eleocharis Sp. Mini from 1-2 grow
Micranthemum Umbrosum

Fauna -
Colony of Cherry Shrimp
7 Ember Tetras.


Initially I battled with the algae on the dragonstone but I've come to like the character it gives the rocks, seems to make them stand out much more.


----------



## parotet (31 Jul 2014)

You should be very proud if it is your first planted tank: you sorted out your algae problems , you have a nice and healthy carpet of plants and your composition looks very nice... 

Jordi


----------



## mr. luke (31 Jul 2014)

I wish my first planted tank was half as good


----------



## allan angus (31 Jul 2014)

looks very nice


----------



## Adam humphries (1 Aug 2014)

Looks nice , I like the dragon stone


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Aug 2014)

Looking good...
If you still want to do something about that algae on your stone, you could spot treat it with excel or just scrub it with a toothbrush.


----------



## MrHidley (1 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys.



Martin in China said:


> Looking good...
> If you still want to do something about that algae on your stone, you could spot treat it with excel or just scrub it with a toothbrush.



I do scrub the front stone occasionally but i never intend to remove all the algae, the rear stone I haven't cleaned in months, and I honestly think I prefer it that way.



 

Here's an old picturem of the tank, before the Star Grass went in back when I cleaned it every day, and to be honest, I think the algae makes the tank look a lot more natural.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Aug 2014)

I agree, it looks more natural, you could even place some small (tiny) type of mos on them (just a little bit here and there).


----------



## MrHidley (1 Aug 2014)

Martin in China said:


> I agree, it looks more natural, you could even place some small (tiny) type of mos on them (just a little bit here and there).



The thought of mosses had crossed my mind, but I've never quite settled on the idea. I assume you're suggesting planting it in the little nooks and crannies of the dragonstone? 

What kind of moss would you suggest?


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Aug 2014)

Mini pellia and fissidens would work nicely


----------



## MrHidley (23 Jan 2015)

Quick update to say that this tank has been taken down, as i will be moving home over the next few months. Almost a year to the day since i first started the tank, the timing felt right. It has been a very encouraging experience, and i'm looking forward to setting up a new tank, probably in an ADA 60 once we've settled in to the new house.

Here's a video of the tank a week or so before i decided to take it down.



Thanks for all the nice comments, and i look forward to doing a proper journal with my second scape.


----------

